# البنات قبل وبعد الزواج  واحكم انت



## يوليوس44 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

البنات قبل الزواج وبعد واحكم انت​
[YOUTUBE]ZV667vWXZdA[/YOUTUBE]


*تحياتى 
يوليوس *​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​**البنات دايما مظلوميييييييييييييييين​​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه*
*شكرا جداا*
*هههههههههههههه* 
​


----------



## girgis2 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*وبالنهاية الحيرة بتوقع اتنان الرجال والقديسين آآخ من النسوان

ههههههههههه

أما كليب تحفة بصحيح

شكرااا يوليوس
ربنا يفرحك
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه حلوه----- مفيش فايده فى ادم دااااااااااااااااااااايمن ظاااااالم حواء----


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
امييييييييييييييييين

دايما مطلعين عينا قبل ماتيجو والاسوء لما تيجو 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​**البنات دايما مظلوميييييييييييييييين​​*


 
* شكرا يا كرستينا لمرورك الجميل وربنا يفرح قلبك 
 انتى تقصدى ديما ظالمين 
 وشكرا لمرورك الجميل وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى منتهى الروعه*
> *شكرا جداا*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ​


 
* ربنا يبارك فيك يااخى الغالى والمسيح يحافظ عليك ديما ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *وبالنهاية الحيرة بتوقع اتنان الرجال والقديسين آآخ من النسوان
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



* شكرا لمرورك الجميل وربنا يفرح قلبك دائما  نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> امييييييييييييييييين
> 
> دايما مطلعين عينا قبل ماتيجو والاسوء لما تيجو
> ...


 
*  مطلعين عينكم ازاى بس قبل الزواج هنطلع عينكم ازاى بس
 لو قولتى مثلا بعد الزواج ممكن يكون الراجل مغلب الست  شويه ومطلع عينها لكن قبل الزواج ازاى 

 على العموم ربنا يفرح قلبك وشكر ونورت الموضوع  بمرورك يااختى ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه حلوه----- مفيش فايده فى ادم دااااااااااااااااااااايمن ظاااااالم حواء----




*  جدا دة ادم راجل مفترى جدا حتى طلع حواء من الجنه  
    صح ههههههههههههههههههههه
 شكرا لمرورك يااختى الغاليه  وربنا يفرح قلبك دائما 
   نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (29 أكتوبر 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * شكرا يا كرستينا لمرورك الجميل وربنا يفرح قلبك
> انتى تقصدى ديما ظالمين
> وشكرا لمرورك الجميل وربنا يفرح قلبك​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أكتوبر 2011)

البنات مثل الاولاد بلاش تفرقة


----------



## مسيحي عاشق الرب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههه شكراً لك


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> البنات مثل الاولاد بلاش تفرقة



 ههههههههههههههههههه 
حاضر ياحبيب يسوع المرة الجايه   
 شكرا لمرورك الجميل ونورت الموضوع


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مسيحي عاشق الرب قال:


> ههههههههههه شكراً لك



 شكرا ليك ونورت الموضوع يااخى الحبيب


----------



## وفاء وليم (17 يناير 2012)

*فيديو مضحك جدا *
*شكرا على تعبك *


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (18 يناير 2012)

تمام يا فندمممممممممممممممممممممم اية عميلك دة لزام تقشر البيضة              ولسة


----------



## Mahmoom (19 يناير 2012)

رووعة
 يسلمووو


----------



## emad93 (19 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## staregypt (20 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه
ياريت تبقى تبحث لنا عن كليب
الرجل قبل الزواج وبعده

............
اوكى
leasantr​


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو كتير و احلا شي بدها غلا قبرو ترقص


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

* مش ليهم امان ابدا هههههههههههه
*


----------

